# Combining 1124P & DEQ2496



## bfrank1972 (Aug 15, 2008)

The setup: 5.1 Magenpan setup combination of MC1's and MMGW's with a Monitor Audio ASW210 sub. Rotel RSX-1065 av receiver, Squeezebox Duet, Philips DVD player. Music is 95% through the Squeezebox.

Goal: Smooth out my response curve as much as possible for both music and HT, music being the more critical goal. As you all know, it's not really a trivial matter to handle both, so I've decided to put an 1124P in between my receiver sub-out and the sub, and a DEQ2496 between my Squeezebox and my Rotel receiver (connected via toslink both in and out) to eq my stereo mains (MC-1's). In HT mode, I don't have eq'ed mains but at least I have an EQ'ed sub. In 2 channel music both the sub and mains are eq'ed.

The question: I'm really new to this, so I'd like to hear opinions on the best way to approach this?

1) Use REW and 1124P to eq the sub first. Then eq the mains using the 2496 with the sub off.

2) Use REW and 1124P to eq the sub first. Then eq the mains using the 2496 with the sub on.

I'm thinking of doing the second option as the 2496 would be a full range EQ, and in my mind that would include the sub (even though it's been flattened by the 1124P already). Initially I would probably just use the 2496's auto-eq feature and then manually fine-tune with REW if I need to.

Any ideas of how to approach this would be greatly appreciated!

Brad


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I think the idea is pretty good. One of the reasons it will work is that you will likely have a 100Hz or 120Hz crossover as a consequence of using Magnepans, and as such the troublesome low frequencies will be taken care of by the sub, and it will be EQ'd for both HT and music.

If you had a crossover at 60Hz, you may have a problem pulling it off if you had a lot of room peaks in the 60-100Hz area.

I would probably use option 2. That way you get a perfect response for music and likely a good response for HT.

Remember to avoid any narrow filters at higher frequencies (above 500Hz). Use low Q filters only.

brucek


----------

